# Official EuroLeague thread



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

2nd Turn

Group A
Bologna vs. Efes Istanbul *92-71*
Zagreb vs. Olympiacos Athen *60-64*
Prokom Tefl vs. Real Madrid *61-69*

Group B
AEK Athen vs. Zalgiris Kaunas *76-86*

Group C
Treviso vs. Frankfurt Skiliners *93-60*
Panathinaikos vs. CSKA Moscow *73-85*
Tau Victoria vs. Unicaja Malaga *83-79*
Ulker Istanbul vs. Pau-Orthez *70-75*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Climamio Bologna vs. Efes Pilsen Istanbul *92-71*

BO Vujanic 18 points, Basile 15 points + 5 steals + 3 assists, Belinelli 15 points, Mancinelli 6 points + 7 rebounds

EF Arslan 12 points + 3 assists, Kuqo 11 points + 7 rebounds, Domercant 11 points


-----


Benetton Treviso vs. Frankfurt Open Skyliners *93-60*

TV Siskauskas 21 points, Soragna 14 points, Slokar 13 points, Marconato 11 points + 13 rebounds + 3 assists + 1 block 

FF Ellis 29 points, Williams 16 points


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Group B:
Maccabi Tel Aviv - Siena *93-88* 
Sarunas Jasikivicius 22 points and 6 assists, Maceo Baston and Anthony Parker 19 points each (Baston 10 rebounds), Tal Burstain 16 points.
Thorenton 16 points, Mayers and Vanterpool 15 points each.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

REGULAR SEASON, Game 2, Thursday 

Group A
Adecco Estudiantes Madrid vs. Partizan Beograd *71-59* 

Group B 
Adecco Asvel vs. Scavolini Pesaro *73-82* (1 OT) 
Maccabi Tel Aviv vs. Montepaschi Siena *93-88* 
Union Olimpija Ljubljana vs. FC Barcelona *69-83*


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Adecco Asvel - Maccabi Tel Aviv *80-85* 
Anthony Parker is the biggest player in europ!
38 mins, 33 points, FG 13/17, FT 7/8, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 staels, 2 blocks, fouled 10 times!
Maccabi were down by 12 and AP kept them in the game by himself, he just did everything! with something like 15 points in the 3rd Qtr.

Lyday scored 23 for Adecco Asvel.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> Adecco Asvel - Maccabi Tel Aviv *80-85*
> Anthony Parker is the biggest player in europ!
> *38 mins, 33 points, FG 13/17, FT 7/8, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 staels, 2 blocks, fouled 10 times!*
> ...


Pretty impressive stat line. :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Woa, Fortitudo Bologna loves to break records ... this evening (victory 84-97 in Madrid ) Basile&C attempted 44 threes, brought 59 rebounds and took 88 shots ( in 40 minutes) !  

And Pozzecco made 8 assist in just 15 minutes :laugh:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

my man ANTHONY PARKER in one of his dunks:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Great evening from the italian teams ->>>

Bologna put on the usual show of dunks, triples and blocks, while Treviso won a "poit-to-point" game vs. Tau Victoria. 

Climamio Bologna vs. Partizan Beograd *103-91*

Tau Victoria vs. Benetton Treviso *73-76*


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Out of curiosity, why is Gianmarco Pozzecco not getting any PT on Climamio? He averages 5apg in like 15mpg and considering Vujanic is not a pure PG, why can they not put Pozz, Vu, and Basile as a 1-2-3 combo?

Also I noticed Bulleri had 10 turnovers against Tau! Is he basically a short SG? Did he play well otherwise?

PS

Hey ItalianBBLover. Why do you not check your PMS


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> Out of curiosity, why is Gianmarco Pozzecco not getting any PT on Climamio? He averages 5apg in like 15mpg and considering Vujanic is not a pure PG, why can they not put Pozz, Vu, and Basile as a 1-2-3 combo?



Eheh... u don't know much Fortitudo... Is a super team, there is Douglas, that according to me is an Nba caliber player, Belinelli and Mancinelli to play the 2-3 positions... Poz plays his 15 super quality minutes...and is very effective... this team plays with 10 players...FOR REAL... they have a Memphis like system.. so great intensity and not more than 30 minutes for no one.. .. Repesa rules..


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>
> 
> Hey ItalianBBLover. Why do you not check your PMS


Sorry, Nikos ! I see just right now you PM  

What can I say ? Bulleri is playing not bad this season, even if I'm sure he can do still better.

Anyway he's quite a "Tony Parker-style" of PG: more SG than PG with no many dimes but always a good amount of points.

Ciao


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Eheh... u don't know much Fortitudo... Is a super team, there is Douglas, that according to me is an Nba caliber player, Belinelli and Mancinelli to play the 2-3 positions... Poz plays his 15 super quality minutes...and is very effective... this team plays with 10 players...FOR REAL... they have a Memphis like system.. so great intensity and not more than 30 minutes for no one.. .. Repesa rules..


That is fine but Pozzecco seems like he deserves 25mpg.

I know Fortitudo has a lot of talent, but from what I see of Pozzecco he is an excellent passer, even by NBA standards. Maybe out of control, but I do not see how mediocre college Ncaa players can goto euroleague and get more playing time.

What do you think of Bulleri Magnus? Also what is up with Macy this season for Tau?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, Nikos ! I see just right now you PM
> ...


How did Bulleri play vs Rafer Alston and Nilt Palacio in the Bennetton vs TOronto game?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I know Petro is very young, but I don't think he could contribute to a NBA team in the next year, I watched the Pau Orthez-Unicaja game and he's still very raw...

BTW, JR Bremer is getting in shape... he's playing great basketball


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> 
> 
> That is fine but Pozzecco seems like he deserves 25mpg.
> ...


Bulleri is probably the best passer in Europe and would be one of the best, if not the best even in the Nba...Fortitudo has so many players that is not really necessary to play him much... In his whole career he has alwats played a lot, but now is a bit old, and he can give the best to the team by playing quality minutes... If he has to play too much the quality goes down.. He is basically the backup of Milos..but often he breaks the matches with 3s or super passes... I love the way he is playing..he manages to be decisive in these minutes... 

About Bullo Bulleri I'm with italianBBlover ... he is a combo guard...not a pure playmaker... I lie him but I'd choose Poz anytime.. to run my team..

Anyway this year Fortitudo is playing tremendously..I believe would be 8-0 in the Nba... Is a super team..talented and young... If we make right now a friendly match between Fortitudo and a good Nba team.. I don't know who is gonna win..... Fortitudo is WAY better than benetton this year:yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> *Bulleri* is probably the best passer in Europe and would be one of the best, if not the best even in the Nba...


you probably meant Pozzecco...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> you probably meant Pozzecco...


Yes, thx I made a mistake..


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

OMG, Maccabi just destroied Pesaro ...

123-73  :uhoh: :sigh:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> OMG, Maccabi just destroied Pesaro ...
> 
> 123-73  :uhoh: :sigh:


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

Pesaro was very weak....
it seemed like an israeli league match when maccabi win by 30+ every game..


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> ...


Pesaro is having many problem this season, but it's not on so low levels :no:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

damn anthony parker - 8 assists to go with the usual
this guy is not a young prospect 
but he is 29 and right in his prime
some one in the nba NEEDS to give him a chance


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> damn anthony parker - 8 assists to go with the usual
> this guy is not a young prospect
> but he is 29 and right in his prime
> some one in the nba NEEDS to give him a chance


in israel there r a lot of people talkin bout it...
i said it before - anthony parker is the best player in europ.
he palyed in the nba so he's sayin that he has no rush of goin back there..he's very happy in israel, good conditions in maccabi, gettin money and he's in th best team in europ...
i'll tell u a story:
when parker played in italy (roma) his wife came to him and told him; anthony, i want to go back to israel! lol. my point here is that the conditions he's havin here r the best, he wont get it in other places, sure not in the nba...
he said a lot of times that he want to stay in israel, in the summer chicago wanted him and offered him a contract but he rejected it and decided to stay here..
he played in the USA team under the age of 21, he played in philly, orlando and the nets, this yr his contract will expire (end of the yr) and IMO he will stay here, he wont go to the NBA, i hope he'll stay...everybody here love him, kids admire him (not only kids), his family is more than happy here...
the love he's gettin here he wont get nowhere on earth!...

p.s - his sister Candace Parker is the one who won the dunk contest in the mcdonalds tournument last yr...


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

He did say that if he's going to get an offer he can't resist this is still an option.... We love him so much here that no one wants him to go there, but if he'll go to the NBA I'll be very happy for him, b/c this league is still the best one, and he can be a contributor player there.. I think he deservesd this glory. He is a combination of the advantges of both Europe and the NBA- a superb athlete, exellent on one and one game, fast, but in the same time incredibly intelligent- a super smart player, perfect team guy- does it in the natural flow of the team, unselfish, he does everything so well on both sides of the court- he's just everywhere- can play sometimes in 5 positions... hehe. And you can also rely on him to step up in clutch time to lead the group.. In short- he is perfect  I dunno if 'perfect' in NBA terms, but as one that appriciates the European game much more, he is a perfect basketball player (and person). :worship: :worship: :worship: And after all, it's still BASKETBALL, in both sides of the atlantic. 

So yes, he is worshipped here.... by everyone. :grinning: :kiss: :allhail: 
(-> just put an angel instead of the devi).
Also by the girls......  What a guy.....   Too bad he's taken.

Sorry for this sugar filled post, but AP sure deserves it.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Zalgiris has won vs Barcelona on road in amazing game. You can read my recap in here.

And a great pic of Bodiroga :laugh:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Anthony Parker named the MVP of the month (November) by the euroleague managment.

:yes: 

GO ANTHONY!!!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=4&id=886



> I think the NBA is not a focus or goal of mine anymore.


an interview with anthony parker....see it for urself..


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

AEK Athens - Maccabi Tel Aviv: *110-113* 
Scorers:
AEK - N.Chatzis 37 points
Antik and Lollis 17 points each
Tobi Bailey 15 points
Zisis 9 points and 13 assists

Maccabi- Sarunas Jasikivicius 22 points and 9 assists
Anthony Parker 21 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals and 1 block.
Nikola Vuicic 17 points
Derrick Sharp 16 points
Maceo Baston 14 points


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Good evening for the italians

Siena vs. Barcelona *88-85* after a 29-15 partial in the 4/4 for Siena

Pesaro vs. Zalgiris *86-82* with Charles Smith on fire ( 30 points)


----------



## doctor_darko (Sep 29, 2004)

How about Dejan Milojevic? 35 points, 14 boards, 55 index points (tied 2-highest in Euroleague history). And of course, Partizan won 87-73. Dejan's only 6-7 (201cm) tall, but averages 22 and 13 in Euroleague. 

Dejan Milojevic = Serb Charles Barkley  

Seriously though, I never saw him play. Can anyone shed some light on him?

Cheers


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Somebody burns the referees ... ALL


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Maccabi murdered Barcelona today!
Great play by the whole team, shutting up Bodiroga and F.ucka (spelling is funny in English) almost completely. Baston played like an NBA player.
Wow. 25 points difference.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> Maccabi murdered Barcelona today!
> Great play by the whole team, shutting up Bodiroga and F.ucka (spelling is funny in English) almost completely. Baston played like an NBA player.
> Wow. 25 points difference.



That was a beat down of biblical proportions. Maccabi owned that game and there was nothing Barca could have done to stop them even had all 12 players been on the court at the same time I don't think it would have made a difference.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> That was a beat down of biblical proportions. Maccabi owned that game and there was nothing Barca could have done to stop them even had all 12 players been on the court at the same time I don't think it would have made a difference.


I found it funny how Maccabi fans sang a famous Hanukkah song at the end of the game that says: "Light candles to remember the miracles that the Maccabi's did"

Anyway, Maccabi came hungry to this game and murdered anything in sight. First quarter was 26-9 or something like that. Crazy.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italian teams had a very good evening.

Bologna blew away Olympiacos with the usual show of triples and dunks (another alley-hoop by Mancinelli ... right now he's doing it 1-2 times per game  ).

Bologna vs. Olympiacos *94-77*

Siena buried Asvel Lyon *54-78* thank to a great evening of Galanda ( 5/6 from three), Roberto Chiacig (12 points + 8 rebounds and Vanterpool ( 11 points + 11 assists).


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

Zalgiris without sabonis defeated maccabi in israel 104-102 :yes:


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah phew, what a game.

"Sharas" 34 points, Parker 31 points. yet Maccabi lose. (Last time both teams met, Maccabi won by something like 45 points and won the Euroleague cup).

I hope the guys can regroup and play the BBall they know. It's a shame they didn't sign Bluthental back, he could've helped a LOT!


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

why do the Spanish teams suck so much?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> Yeah phew, what a game.
> 
> "Sharas" 34 points, Parker 31 points. yet Maccabi lose. (Last time both teams met, Maccabi won by something like 45 points and won the Euroleague cup).


You are messing it up a bit I guess. Last time the teams met Maccabi really won hugely. That was 75-102 win in Kaunas in the opening game of this season. The 45 point victory you mention and winning Euroleague was made vs Skipper Bologna (now Climamio), but Maccabi got to the Final Four after biggest thriller ever in Euroleague winning vs Zalgiris in overtime. I actually dont want even to tell how it happened, it still hurts...  

But at least today we made some kind of revenge for that. BTW Zalgiris has a L-W-L-W-L-W-L-W pattern this season in Euroleague. I hope it gets changed to W-W-W... in the New Year


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah i messed up. Thx for correcting me. 

I remember that game lat year. Zalgiris were up by a point or two. about 1 second left, Gur Shelef throws the ball all over the court to Sharp who pulls a crazy 3 pointer out of his @ss!

That was a great game! (sorry you lost though, there's a winner and a loser to every game, this stuff happens, you beat us this time).


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Real Madrid *76*
Louis Bullock 22 points 3 rebounds 5 assists
Alberto Herreros 15 points
Mickaël Gelabale 10 points 10 rebounds
Prokom Trefl *66*
Adam Wojcik 15 points 5 rebounds
Goran Jagodnik 14 points 5 rebounds

I watched this game. I just can't understand why the Polish coach didn't focus their defense on Louis Bullock... Sonko, Bennett and Bell were injured, he was the only guy who could play point guard, he played the 40 minutes, but they didn't put any pressure on him :sigh: well, better for Real Madrid.. Gelabale had a great game, I love this guy...he's a true NBA prospect.
Of the Sopot players, Wojcik began well but then he faded away, I didn't like Jagodnik.. Andrija Ciric was OK

CSKA Moscow 75
Dimos Dikoudis 20 points 7 rebounds
Marcus Brown 18 points 4 rebounds
Panathinaikos 72
Fragiskos Alvertis 14 points in 19 minutes
Tracy Murray 13 points


Opel Skyliners 58
Chris Williams 13 points 7 rebounds
Benetton Treviso 77
Marlon Garnett 21 points 5 rebounds
Marcus Goree 11 points 15 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

What happened to Troy Bell in Madrid?

78 Unicaja - Garbajosa: 26p (4/8 2s - 4/6 3s), 9r, 3 blocks?
76 TAU - *Scola: 2p, 14 min, 5 fouls*

Jorge drew 11 fouls of which most likely 5 of them were belonging to Scola.

NBA teams should seriously consider bringing Garbajosa over, a very useful player no matter his deficiencies.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> What happened to Troy Bell in Madrid?
> 
> 78 Unicaja - Garbajosa: 26p (4/8 2s - 4/6 3s), 9r, 3 blocks?
> ...


Bell is injured. I think it's something of the foot (I don't remember the word in English) but I'm not sure. It's not a long injury.

About Garbajosa, Mike D'Antoni said a few years ago that Jorge would be a great 6th, 7th man in the NBA, and.. it looks like Mike knows a little bit about the L, doesn't he?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> About Garbajosa, Mike D'Antoni said a few years ago that Jorge would be a great 6th, 7th man in the NBA, and.. it looks like Mike knows a little bit about the L, doesn't he?


Speaking of which when you look at the Suns bench he surely could find some minutes with players like Voskuhl, Hunter, and Lampe. :dead: 

He would fit well into the style for sure, although Lampe is really the same type of player as him...

A good comparison to an established NBA player would be Austin Croshere I would have to think.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> 
> Speaking of which when you look at the Suns bench he surely could find some minutes with players like Voskuhl, Hunter, and Lampe. :dead:
> ...


A good comparison (and probably exact in terms of quality) is Brian Cardinal. Garbajosa isn't a pure offensive player like Lampe, and smaller than Croshere, but the Croshere comparison isn't bad.
In the Unicaja-Tau game Vazquez had 10 points...he's being consistent, I hope he'll enter the first round of the draft.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Does anyone else think that Felipe Reyes is nearly wasted in Real he plays sporadic minutes and it would have been great to have seen him stay in Estudiantes since they even made EL this season.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Does anyone else think that Felipe Reyes is nearly wasted in Real he plays sporadic minutes and it would have been great to have seen him stay in Estudiantes since they even made EL this season.


Felipe has lost all his confidence in his offensive game. He is now a rebounding specialist with Maljkovic. The same guy who did 15-17 ppg in Estudiantes did 1/8 FGs against Prokom Trefl Sopot.. but don't get wrong, you can't compare Estudiantes with Real Madrid... Real Madrid is going to be very big with Maljkovic, and Estudiantes isn't going to improve anything. I'm sure that Felipe will be playing an Euroleague F4 in less than 3 years.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

It just seems that he is used for nothing other than rebounding now. I had noticed his FG per. had become horrible. I was just thinking that if he was still in Est. he would be used for more than just rebounding.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Efes Pilsen vs. Climamio Bologna *79-73* 
Scavolini Pesaro vs. Adecco Asvel *96-86* (att. 6,763)
Montepaschi Siena vs. Maccabi Tel Aviv *86-90* (att. 6,780)


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

What a game today between Siena and Maccabi!

Both teams played great, Meyers murdered us on those 3s!

And that alleyoop from Sharas to Parker... Phew!


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Bodiroga had an impressive game too


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Bodiroga had an impressive game too


As did Zalgiris without Robert Pack vs AEK. And not like someone had good individual game (well, Tanoka Beard numbers seems nice), but it was great collective game shown by our team. Salenga played without substitutions  Ginevicius who was ill seriously for 2 weeks rested only 5 minutes and was the better PG than Pack even if he finished with 0 points. Tanoka's 18 rebounds seems impresive, but he was kinda stoped by Nievic, who also was hitting everything he wanted.

This win helps Zalgiris much and though in official standing we are at 4th place with not that good points margin, we had beat both teams which are higher with same 5-4 record (Barcelona, Siena). Remembering the catastrophic start of the season its not so bad, but we shouldnt fool ourselves and we cant stop as there are still many games left.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

A bunch of good games today, i really enjoyed the 4th of the Macc./Sienna game Myers looked like he was going to hit threes until Sienna got the lead.
Zalgiris had a great game w/o Pack.
Bodiroga couldn't do anything wrong today.

Group B is by far the best group and I think that its teams will be among the best come top 16 time.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm watching the Maccabi/Barca game from a few weeks ago on NBATV right now.

My question: What's Juan Carlos Navarro's problem? This isn't the first time i've seen him act like an "Emotional Idiot." Does he have mental issues? He's always grinning/smiling and seems to have alot of confidence in his moderate abilities, where does this confidence come from?  I just want to slap this player.

If Baston stands out so much with his athletic abilities in Europa i'd sure as hell like to see what a player like Amare would do playing with players who know how to play Euroliga, it would be a comedy. Really makes you scratch you head and wonder what the hell happened in the Olympics...

Anthony Parker is a poor's man Larry Hughes. Same game, same shooting tendency and style, but simply not as good. Having said that, there is place somewhere across the ocean for him.

F-U-C-Ka looks a person who was just released from a hospital after cancer treatments.

Maccabi is a good team not solely because of it's players but because all their players know what they are going to do *before* they get the ball on offense *everytime*, on *every* possesion, *every* game. This is how you play the baskets.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> My question: What's Juan Carlos Navarro's problem? This isn't the first time i've seen him act like an "Emotional Idiot." Does he have mental issues? He's always grinning/smiling and seems to have alot of confidence in his moderate abilities, where does this confidence come from?  I just want to slap this player.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



> Maccabi is a good team not solely because of it's players but because all their players know what they are going to do *before* they get the ball on offense *everytime*, on *every* possesion, *every* game. This is how you play the baskets.


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

now I'm drunk so I can't argue a lot...


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> If Baston stands out so much with his athletic abilities in Europa i'd sure as hell like to see what a player like Amare would do playing with players who know how to play Euroliga, it would be a comedy. Really makes you scratch you head and wonder what the hell happened in the Olympics...


I think there are players who are more athletic than Baston. Baston not only stands out because he's athletic. He stands out cause he's a better post player than many. He knows his role, he knows how to make himself more efficient. Also, he has a very very good supporting cast.
There aren't many really good post players in Europe.



> Anthony Parker is a poor's man Larry Hughes. Same game, same shooting tendency and style, but simply not as good. Having said that, there is place somewhere across the ocean for him.


Perker was in the NBA for like... 20 minutes total. I don't really know what went on there, but I think that if Anthony stayed in the NBA, he could've developed into a decent bench player. The way that he developed in Europe, I think the Bobcats or NO could use him. He would be anice addition, and I'm sure he can handle it. But he's like 29, a family guy. I find it hard to believe he'll go back to the NBA even if he did get an offer. He earns his money, he plays big minutes, he settled a great life here. Why risk it all?



> Maccabi is a good team not solely because of it's players but because all their players know what they are going to do *before* they get the ball on offense *everytime*, on *every* possesion, *every* game. This is how you play the baskets.


I can agree with that. Maccabi is one of the best [if not the best] coached teams in Europe. The head coach, Pini Gershon, has the highest winnig percentage in Euroleague ever (he passed this other Russian guy whose name slips my mind right now... Gostomelsky maybe... nevermind). And the assistant coach, Yakov Geno is also a guy who really knows basketball. They both do an amazing job in preparing the team and making it as effective as possible. You can see it clearly on fast breaks or when Maccabi picks up the pace on offense. How everybody know exactly what to do and when and where.
On top of that, most of Maccabi players have real high BBall IQ. Sharunas, Parker, Vujcic, Halperin, Burstein. That way, no matter how many times Maccabi will do the same set up, it'l be different every time, because the players can thinks a couple of steps ahead and know exactly how to execute it so the other team won't stop it.
Halperin should've been playing College BBall right now though... that's my opinion. He gets enough minutes in Maccabi, sure, but I think he can only get into the NBA by going through College BBall first.


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> I'm watching the Maccabi/Barca game from a few weeks ago on NBATV right now.
> 
> My question: What's Juan Carlos Navarro's problem? This isn't the first time i've seen him act like an "Emotional Idiot." Does he have mental issues? He's always grinning/smiling and seems to have alot of confidence in his moderate abilities, where does this confidence come from?  I just want to slap this player.
> ...


Hi, I gather that you're the same Virtuoso that posts at IBN, right (duh.. lol)? So I read there that you don't get to watch more than one EL game a week, and I suppose it's not always the Maccabi games, right?  So I naturally assume you base your impressions here on this one game that you watched, that actually doesn't reflect Maccabi's style game, which is fast and offensive driven- but it is relatively a slow game- more Barca's pace, in which still Maccabi had managed to win and really run down. :grinning: So please emphasize your basing of impressions, b/c I for one don't agree with your observations over Baston and Parker, but I'm too tired now to go into details (what's up with us international posters? :laugh: don't find time to argue in the internet....  ).


----------

